# How to get popular on FA?



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

Hey. I was curious to know what the best way to get popular on FA? As in, what specific keywords appeal to most people/has the highest hit rate. Also, what's the best way to network and get yourself know?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2011)

Porn.


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

Penis


----------



## WingDog (May 14, 2011)

I wondered this also, but have been afraid to ask because I have seen the way Deo, Clayton, and others rip people apart.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I wondered this also, but have been afraid to ask because I have seen the way Deo, Clayton, and others rip people apart.


 
 That one of the problems I've noticed with a few forums. People trying to act all tough and devalue a person just to make their own ideals more valid. But I thank you for your reply to the thread lol


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, draw porn. Unless you're an amazing artist that ... na just draw porn. 

Though it's quite degrading to say that this fandom is built on a foundation of a fetish, causually browsing the gallery will note that the majority of high viewed images are pornographic in nature.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 14, 2011)

Funny shit, porn, and lots of beer will make you popular, rich, and full of cheer.

Draw porn. Gets you all the ladies (or guys). Works better than Axe.


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

ShadowCat378 said:


> That one of the problems I've noticed with a few forums. People trying to act all tough and devalue a person just to make their own ideals more valid. But I thank you for your reply to the thread lol


 
You only get "raged" upon for being a dumbass.

Now to answer your question; be friendly and draw free porn. If you can't draw then just have a lot of characters and commission *a lot* of porn.


----------



## WingDog (May 14, 2011)

Off topic, but Fenrari, did you draw your avatar? or did someone else? because it's awesome.

Back on topic, Don't use furry puns, I read somewhere today, everyone hates those.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> To be perfectly honest, draw porn. Unless you're an amazing artist that ... na just draw porn.
> 
> Though it's quite degrading to say that this fandom is built on a foundation of a fetish, causually browsing the gallery will note that the majority of high viewed images are pornographic in nature.


 
 Huh, that would explain a lot. Is this just true on FA, or mostly furry art sites in general?


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Back on topic, Don't use furry puns, I read somewhere today, everyone hates those.


 
Normal people hate them

Murry purry furries you wanna get popular with love them.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

http://popufur.com/?page=1

Take a look at the top 15 or so members on this list. There's your answer.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2011)

Draw dicks


----------



## Calemeyr (May 14, 2011)

In all seriousness, does it really matter if you're popular? Are you planning on making furry a career? I mean you could make a quick buck recoloring poor quality traces of poor quality erotic images. Or you could do some second-grade doodle that looks erotic but actually isn't. That's whats popular these days. Quality isn't important. Quickness is. Just look at all the action movies these days, and most children's movies...and most anthropomorphic movies.

I call it "Fast Foodgasm."


----------



## WingDog (May 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://popufur.com/?page=1
> 
> Take a look at the top 15 or so members on this list. There's your answer.



For some reason I knew better than to click that link, but I did it anyway. I saw it, now I cannot unsee it.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> In all seriousness, does it really matter if you're popular? Are you planning on making furry a career? I mean you could make a quick buck recoloring poor quality traces of poor quality erotic images. Or you could do some second-grade doodle that looks erotic but actually isn't. That's whats popular these days. Quality isn't important. Quickness is. Just look at all the action movies these days, and most children's movies...and most anthropomorphic movies.
> 
> I call it &quot;Fast Foodgasm.&quot;


 
 I could see your point with that. The thing is, getting to the point of popularity would have different meanings for different people. I first thought that to be popular on an art site in general, one must have good quality artwork as opposed to something like tasteless porn.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2011)

*DOG DICKS*









That is all.


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

Yay #32718!

But on a related note, I know for a fact that some people come to FA solely for the porn aspect. And as that's your base, feed them and be rewarded. Doing one of those "I'll draw art if you repost this journal and watch me, seems to work also.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yay #32718!
> 
> But on a related note, I know for a fact that some people come to FA solely for the porn aspect. And as that's your base, feed them and be rewarded. Doing one of those &quot;I'll draw art if you repost this journal and watch me, seems to work also.


 
 Wouldn't the latter make you come off as attentionwhoring to some degree? lol


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2011)

ShadowCat378 said:


> Wouldn't the latter make you come off as attentionwhoring to some degree? lol


 
Yes it is. But it will get you views. 

That'll be one immortal soul please.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

Hm. So, wouldn't participating in forum discussions also result in more pageviews?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2011)

ShadowCat378 said:


> Hm. So, wouldn't participating in forum discussions also result in more pageviews?


 
Not much, and only if you bothered to link your FA page.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 14, 2011)

Draw shitting dick nipple taurs that gets the most views. /srs face


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Draw shitting dick nipple taurs that gets the most views. /srs face


 
 Sounds about right at this point lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 14, 2011)

Otter dicks. Fox dicks. Offer cheap sketches and inks, and quick turn around. Post a large, fully detailed/coloured spooge mess about once a month with dramatic angles, or a deep POV angle. Posting on these forums won't help you, stick to the art den/commission zone, and post about the cheap/free sketches/inks etc. 

And requests! Lots and lots. :v

Do not be afraid to attentionwhore, and your level of morality should be low.

Sparklefag the shit out of things.

Watch the general/adult porn sectors. 

Oh yeah, and the occasional medium-kinky post. Cuffs'n'collars, maybe a blindfold or a lil risky like that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Large, detailed, looks-like-it's-almost-bleeding dog penises. I guarantee you'll get watches, faves and pageviews if you care about that sort of thing


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2011)

Don't do this.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

Popular on a furry site?

Is that like trying to be the smartest kid in a class of Down Syndrome patients?


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2011)

ShadowCat378 said:


> Hm. So, wouldn't participating in forum discussions also result in more pageviews?


 Not any tangible amount. I have the most posts on the forums and I only have ~3500 pageviews, which are mostly from here. Then again, I don't do art so there's that. 


Ricky said:


> Is that like trying to be the smartest kid in a class of Down Syndrome patients?


 I guess, since furries are unpopular at large with society?


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Popular on a furry site?
> 
> Is that like trying to be the smartest kid in a class of Down Syndrome patients?


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

Drawing cubs and babyfurs will get you noticed pretty fast...


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Bad Voodoo said:


> Drawing cubs and babyfurs will get you noticed pretty fast...


 By the bad type of people.
"Bad people" includes both trolls and pedophiles.
Don't take this advice^^


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> By the bad type of people.
> "Bad people" includes both trolls and pedophiles.
> Don't take this advice^^


 
Hey he never did specify who he wants to get popular with


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Bad Voodoo said:


> Hey he never did specify who he wants to get popular with


 True.. true.. lmfao


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Demoralizing.  D:


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2011)

FA: It doesn't matter how good your art is, it'll always get less views than badly drawn porn.


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Not any tangible amount. I have the most posts on the forums and I only have ~3500 pageviews, which are mostly from here. Then again, I don't do art so there's that.
> 
> I guess, since furries are unpopular at large with society?


 
Eh I disagree, but it takes a shit ton of work. I got a lot of watches from the forums, but that was from the fayvatars.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

There are plenty of furry artists who have been really successful without drawing porn. Those who state otherwise are most likely just humoring that old as fuck stereotype.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> There are plenty of furry artists who have been really successful without drawing porn. Those who state otherwise are most likely just humoring that old as fuck stereotype.


 
Well, if you look at some of the most popular artists, I'd say for every one that isn't mostly about porn there is another that is.  Half is a pretty big part of it =O

Though once you start getting away from "most popular" things seem to get a bit better.  I see quiet a few artists on here that do fairly well and don't do much more than the occasional tasteful nude.  Who wants to be on the top anyway?  Just more criticism.  :I


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> Well, if you look at some of the most popular artists, I'd say for every one that isn't mostly about porn there is another that is.  Half is a pretty big part of it =O
> 
> Though once you start getting away from "most popular" things seem to get a bit better.  I see quiet a few artists on here that do fairly well and don't do much more than the occasional tasteful nude.  Who wants to be on the top anyway?  Just more criticize.  :I


 
Hipster.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2011)

Guys, popularity on a furry porn site is a big deal.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2011)

Draw porn. Lots of porn. It doesn't even have to be that good.
Cover every fetish
Comment on _everything._
Use as many keywords as possible, regardless of how tenuous the connection is.
Tell popular people how awesome and cool they are
Do cheap porn commissions
Leave lots of shouts along the lines of, "Hey thanks [person  more popular than me] for favouriting [link to art]! YOU OBVIOUSLY LIKE IT BECAUSE IT'S AWESOME!"
The number of dicks in each picture must be equal to or greater than the number of characters
Spend 5x more time detailing the genitals than anything else


If all else fails, try actually having some talent and being able to draw well.

Then draw porn.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Draw porn. Lots of porn. It doesn't even have to be that good.
> Cover every fetish
> Comment on _everything._
> Use as many keywords as possible, regardless of how tenuous the connection is.
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head a little too hard, LizardKing. :V


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Hipster.


 
Eh?


----------



## Kayla (May 14, 2011)

ShadowCat378 said:


> Hey. I was curious to know what the best way to get popular on FA? As in, what specific keywords appeal to most people/has the highest hit rate. Also, what's the best way to network and get yourself know?


 
Draw a bunch of gay porn, success.


----------



## ShadowCat378 (May 14, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Otter dicks. Fox dicks. Offer cheap sketches and inks, and quick turn around. Post a large, fully detailed/coloured spooge mess about once a month with dramatic angles, or a deep POV angle. Posting on these forums won't help you, stick to the art den/commission zone, and post about the cheap/free sketches/inks etc.
> 
> And requests! Lots and lots. :v
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty good advice mate. I'll keep it to mind


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

In all seriousness, apart from porn, try to make something unique.

Give out free icons that exploit something no one has done before. Draw in a new, unique style. Include non-conventional subject matter.

Do a lot of requests, also.


----------



## Ixtu (May 14, 2011)

So i searched my name on popufur. Now i'm sad.


"The user could not be found. This could be due to multiple reasons:


The user 			does not exist, or
The user has no watchers"


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> So i searched my name on popufur. Now i'm sad.
> 
> 
> "The user could not be found. This could be due to multiple reasons:
> ...


 It hasn't been updated for a while. Says I have around 70K pageviews when I now have around 100K
Not sure when it's gonna be updated


----------



## Valence (May 14, 2011)

Its easy.

Murder an officer of the Law.
Tell CannonFodder what a dipshit he is.
Profit.

Notice, there is no step between murdering an officer of the law and telling cannonfodder what a piece of shit he is

and

profiting. ^_^


----------



## Valence (May 14, 2011)

Valence said:


> Its easy.
> 
> Murder an officer of the Law.
> Tell CannonFodder what a dipshit he is.
> ...


 
you profit in love from the FA fucktards.  eh, whatever.  that's what you get from this 'job'.


----------



## Valence (May 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It hasn't been updated for a while. Says I have around 70K pageviews when I now have around 100K
> Not sure when it's gonna be updated



clayton, lets murder some people and profit you fucking loser


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Valence said:


> clayton, lets murder some people and profit you fucking loser


 My pageviews cost me top dollar I am not going to throw that away by murdering someone for their pageviews!!


----------



## Tuss (May 14, 2011)

Rape people, draw porn of you raping people.

With 37 dogs dicks at the side.

And tentacles.

And a blob of fat.


----------



## Ilayas (May 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> There are plenty of furry artists who have been really successful without drawing porn. Those who state otherwise are most likely just humoring that old as fuck stereotype.


 
Success is a relative term that very few people actually agree upon.  In that regard I would agree it is possible to be "successful", on FA without doing porn.  That said, artists who produce a lot of porn tend to be more popular on FA then artists that do not. Just because the stereotype is old doesn't mean it's not true. Considering your profile says you are under the age of 18 I wouldn't go around claiming to be an expert about how popular/unpopular artists who produce porn are on this site as according to the TOS you shouldn't be even able to view it. 

That aside I think success as an artist should be defined as enjoying and improving at what you are doing.  How many page views and fans one has should not be the most important thing. If you don't enjoy drawing porn then don't.  If you enjoy drawing porn then do, simple as that.


----------



## Deo (May 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yay #32718!


 I'm #30,885.
I bet Clayton is in the 20,000s. :v


----------



## Volkodav (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm #30,885.
> I bet Clayton is in the 20,000s. :v


 #1277


----------



## Calemeyr (May 15, 2011)

Memes work too! Draw something that has to do with the most overused ones, such as "The Cake is a Lie" or copypasta! Then say things like "lol i maek my popufur art nao! "Originul do not steelz!" and "Don't Criticize and fursecute lol!1!!11"

Maybe, if the mainstream audience at FA stops being hyper-caffeinated, illiterate, and emo, then perhaps well-made work will make you popular. You know, how it should be. I've seen great quality work receive little attention and it's a shame. Shows that these days people are satisfied by mediocrity. Also, why can't people spell these days? I am dumbfounded by the level of grammatical errors online. Most of these are done by native speakers!


----------



## Deo (May 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> #1277


 :'C


----------



## KatWarrior (May 15, 2011)

If you're not scarring someone's childhood, you're doing it wrong 8V


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2011)

Popular aye....

Hey OP, ever wanted to be....in "acting"


----------



## Aegis (May 15, 2011)

Lurk and lurk some more.
You will never be popular.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Otter dicks. Fox dicks. Offer cheap sketches and inks, and quick turn around. Post a large, fully detailed/coloured spooge mess about once a month with dramatic angles, or a deep POV angle. Posting on these forums won't help you, stick to the art den/commission zone, and post about the cheap/free sketches/inks etc.
> 
> And requests! Lots and lots. :v
> 
> ...


 
Sadly that sounds pretty accurate


----------



## Kayla (Jun 8, 2011)

Why do you want to be popular anyway?


----------



## Sar (Jun 8, 2011)

Bad Porn
OR
Brilliant Pictures
OR
Brilliant pictures of bad porn (porn commissions)


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 8, 2011)

Popularity is overrated *says the unpopular white cat*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 8, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Popularity is overrated *says the unpopular white cat*


 
*puts on horrible glasses* Yeah, it's too mainstream.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been trying to get more notoriety myself. I'm even taken up doing mature pics lately involving nudity and cock, but I make them in a very artistic manner and even making good use of the paper border to make interesting framing. But they're going pretty unnoticed. Guess even something closer to high art even if naked is still beyond the fandom. They need massive cocks, fully lit subjects, zero atmosphere, squirting ungodly amounts of semen, and just all around on the level of smut and porn, not *art*.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 8, 2011)

be a herm, a slutty herm and allow EVERYONE to fuck your char :V

opposite end is the be the greatest asshole on FA, thats what I'm aiming for :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 8, 2011)

Start a furry dating service on facebook


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 8, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> "To be successful you gotta draw porn scenes/write sex stories/make fetish material/be a fucking moron"
> 
> You shittin' me? Maybe this is just trolling or some stupid crap, and I'm not getting it, but I thought you guys might wanna encourage more clear-headed efforts in the fandom.


 We're not talking about the Fandom, we're talking about how to be popular on FA which is the common way is to know lots of artist who are popular, do something greatly horrible on FA (or do it at a con to which its get gossiped on FA) or be in porn drawings


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 8, 2011)

#46692

But this was when I didn't have much on there. *excuses*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 8, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> As far as I know, Fur Affinity is the biggest online community for Furries, so great popularity on the site pretty much means great popularity within the fandom itself.


 FA =/= Fandom
You can be popular on FA, but the rest of the fandom could end up never knowing who the hell you are


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 8, 2011)

Be a snarky asshole. Be Negative. Be a cynic. Don't ever like a thing except for sex.

IT worked for Yahtzee.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much what everyone else has said. Draw porn, draw fetish art, and do requests. You'll skyrocket, assuming your art itself isn't half bad.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 10, 2011)

Uh... where the hell did this thread come from, why did people post in it in the first place, and why the hell are people still posting in it?

Actually, why am I posting in this thread? Don't click the "Post Quick Reply" button, self... don't click... dooooon't cliii-

*click*

dammit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 10, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Yeah, yeah, go right ahead and follow the advice you've gotten here, and degrade the Furry image even further. Don't try to actually be a genius in drawing and/or writing, just be a Goddamn airhead. Fill your gallery with a bunch of shit, lard, and semen, you'll get a nice big audience full of morons who like to touch themselves while looking at your work. Because, after all, you wouldn't want to have watchers made of sane people who actually appeciate good art and make fair critiques. Of-fucking-course not, that would be stupid!
> 
> I has just come to my attention that ShadowCat hasn't been active since the 16th of last month... I realise he/she was asking how to get popular, and pornography does seem to be one of the, if not _the, _top ways of getting watchers on FA, but you could have suggested ways to get watchers from actual people, who have brains in they skulls and not in their dicks. Nice going, everyone, you've perhaps just added one more name to the list of assholes who give this fandom a bad rep.


 all fandoms have bad rep, "Deal with it"
I still gotta deal with anime being a haven for lolicons

Note me being an asshole make sure I dont get popular which then allows me to do shit cause no one will give a damn about me, they too busy talking about popular furry person A did at a Furry con


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Yeah, yeah, go right ahead and follow the advice you've gotten here, and degrade the Furry image even further. Don't try to actually be a genius in drawing and/or writing, just be a Goddamn airhead. Fill your gallery with a bunch of shit, lard, and semen, you'll get a nice big audience full of morons who like to touch themselves while looking at your work. Because, after all, you wouldn't want to have watchers made of sane people who actually appeciate good art and make fair critiques. Of-fucking-course not, that would be stupid!
> 
> I has just come to my attention that ShadowCat hasn't been active since the 16th of last month... I realise he/she was asking how to get popular, and pornography does seem to be one of the, if not _the, _top ways of getting watchers on FA, but you could have suggested ways to get watchers from actual people, who have brains in they skulls and not in their dicks. Nice going, everyone, you've perhaps just added one more name to the list of assholes who give this fandom a bad rep.


 
Why would someone care about their reputation if they start making money from having a bad one?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Just from this statement, I'm not going to try to argue with you.
> .


 They didnt come up with any bullshit fetish, they borrowed 90% of them from Anime :V
The reason I came in here and joke about being popular is knowing a few popular furs who actually dislike it.

"the reason why the popular kids are popular is due to the idiots around them deeming them so"
Folks could make you seem to be popular but you could end up completely oblivious to actually being popular until one of your somehow idiot fans make you look bad.

I rather have a small circle of followers (which I have and is content with them) than having an army that is mindless and cause problems for you.

Also nice way to cop out, as now I would have to believe you don't have anything to come back to me


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> You can make plenty of cash by being a decent, clean artist. My friends and many other people make good money from commissions, and they do not have to resort to using sex scenes or whatever bullshit fetishes you guys come up with to get it.


 
You can also find a niche market and make even more cash. 

I dunno what your problem with fetishes, or "dirty" artwork is though.

People do way worse to make way more cash.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You can also find a niche market and make even more cash.
> 
> I dunno what your problem with fetishes, or "dirty" artwork is though.
> 
> People do way worse to make way more cash.


 to back this up, theres even Niche market in the clean category, as for every niche theres clean and dirty works version


----------



## Deo (Jun 11, 2011)

Get popular by being Clayton.


----------



## Cain (Jun 11, 2011)

FaF Is the sea of sharks, and this thread is like a bloody chum bucket.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 11, 2011)

When it come to be popular just listen to Glindas song with the same name in Wicked, it really says it all.

But jokes aside this is like asking "how do I become a fame?" cause people do become popular and less popular but there arent any set rules and advices on how to be that, other than generally present yourself as a good, friendly and realible person (or furrie.) Just my two cents.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 11, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> My problem? I'm sick and Goddamn tired of seeing distasteful shit on the front page. One day the community will largely be considered clean by people who aren't a part of it, and to those who are within it. I once thought that all the insulting remarks about furries were just senseless prejudice against people who are simply different, but as soon as I signed up on the site and actually began to see the garbage, I though, "this is a real issue, and it needs to be resolved."


 
Adult filter use it.  Then us naughty furries can draw all the dirty pictures we want and you never have to see them.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 11, 2011)

Illyas said:
			
		

> Adult filter use it.  Then us naughty furries can draw all the dirty pictures we want and you never have to see them.



Even if you use the adult filter, there is so much crap floating around furaffinity in the form of pictures, journals and comments that are either distasteful, really weird or still related to one strange fetish or another.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Yeah, yeah, go right ahead and follow the advice you've gotten here, and degrade the Furry image even further. Don't try to actually be a genius in drawing and/or writing, just be a Goddamn airhead. Fill your gallery with a bunch of shit, lard, and semen, you'll get a nice big audience full of morons who like to touch themselves while looking at your work. Because, after all, you wouldn't want to have watchers made of sane people who actually appeciate good art and make fair critiques. Of-fucking-course not, that would be stupid!
> 
> I has just come to my attention that ShadowCat hasn't been active since the 16th of last month... I realise he/she was asking how to get popular, and pornography does seem to be one of the, if not _the, _top ways of getting watchers on FA, but you could have suggested ways to get watchers from actual people, who have brains in they skulls and not in their dicks. Nice going, everyone, you've perhaps just added one more name to the list of assholes who give this fandom a bad rep.


Y'know, we were answering his question honestly. He wants to know how to get popular? You'd be lying if you said that porn isn't popular in the furry fandom.



Crysix Fousen said:


> all fandoms have bad rep, "Deal with it"
> I still gotta deal with anime being a haven for lolicons *weeaboos*


Fixed. Both the anime and furry fandoms piss me off to no end at times. "Deal with it" sums things up pretty well.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Night-san said:


> Y'know, we were answering his question honestly. He wants to know how to get popular? You'd be lying if you said that porn isn't popular in the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> Fixed. Both the anime and furry fandoms piss me off to no end at times. "Deal with it" sums things up pretty well.



This is true. If people go down the furry route, it is guaranteed they will go to the porn aswell.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Don't insult me. I know there's a filter, but it only hides things that are _marked_ as mature or adult. All the fatasses, S&M freakshows, and diaper-wearing pricks still show up with their stupid grins on their faces.



Then stop hanging out on FA if your fragile mind can't handle the weird shit people put on this site.  Go to Art Spots and pretend this place doesn't exists.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Don't insult me. I know there's a filter, but it only hides things that are _marked_ as mature or adult. All the fatasses, S&M freakshows, and diaper-wearing pricks still show up with their stupid grins on their faces.


Cause again, for everything CLEAN theres a darker and dirtier version. If you have a problem with it you may try to do what the Burned Furs did and try to purify the fandom. Which would be impossible due to human nature, which is just like why even on clean art someone will make a sexual comment :3c. The other option is to not be in ANY fandom as in not participate in it but still have ties to it.



			
				BetrayerOfNihil said:
			
		

> That's about as ignorant as claiming "absolute power corrupts absolutely."


 cause when you are free from restrictions or conditions, corruption tends to come very easy. its just thought that the less restrictions on a person or being, the more dangerous or corruptible the being can become


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause again, for everything CLEAN theres a darker and dirtier version. If you have a problem with it you may try to do what the Burned Furs did and try to purify the fandom.


 
Lol, the Westboro baptist church of the fandom.


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> That's about as ignorant as claiming "absolute power corrupts absolutely."



Not neccesarily. Because of some of the pictures that seep through 'adult filter'. or in the reverse processm,posted by /b/tards.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause again, for everything CLEAN theres a darker and dirtier version. If you have a problem with it you may try to do what the Burned Furs did and try to purify the fandom. Which would be impossible due to human nature, which is just like why even on clean art someone will make a sexual comment :3c. The other option is to not be in ANY fandom as in not participate in it but still have ties to it.


 
Small correction: There were plenty of porn artists in BF's ranks. Their issue was with people who publicly associated their off-the-wall fetishes (bestiality, zoophilia etc) with this fandom. The notion that they were out to Disney-fy the fandom was a scare tactic dreamed up by the group's opponents.

---PCJ, who saw the whole circus beginning (Usenet) to end (private mailing list)


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> My problem? I'm sick and Goddamn tired of seeing distasteful shit on the front page. One day the community will largely be considered clean by people who aren't a part of it, and to those who are within it. I once thought that all the insulting remarks about furries were just senseless prejudice against people who are simply different, but as soon as I signed up on the site and actually began to see the garbage, I though, "this is a real issue, and it needs to be resolved."


 
I agree with you in theory, but change is a ridiculous fantasy all things considered. There may be more clean art than fetish porn, but that porn has become an inseparable part of the fandom. Any furry who says they are not even remotely into any form of furry porn at all, they are almost always just lying. You might think removing the dirty fetish garbage is like removing a growth, but it would be more like removing a limb. Furry porn has actually become (has always been?) part of the definition of the fandom, and wanting to separate the two unfortunately displays a bit of ignorance.

It's nearly like saying Capitalism is okay, but you want to remove all the businesses.

Answering the OP with a cynical truth is not setting a bad example. That 'bad example' is all over the front page of FA, and it will never disappear.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Become a devious evil genius such as myself


----------



## Melazzee (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm alot more popular on deviantART than I am on Furaffinity, and I post the exact same stuff on both sites. I believe you have to adjust your content for the target audience to get the most views


----------



## Bir (Jun 12, 2011)

Checked out that link, and yay. I'm in the 7,000's, since the beginning of the year (At 33,000). Yay. XDDDD


Draw porn or make cool stuff. I don't draw porn, but I draw the occasional boob.  xD Can't say I'm popular, but eh.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W31ue-9u4z4
/thread


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> With that attitude it won't.
> 
> If no one is going to innovate because they think some bullshit like "Human nature" will always thwart their efforts, then it's obvious nothing is going to change. Those in opposition must be willing to oppose, they do not just sit there and "deal with it," as the undedicated consantly suggest.


 
ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 12, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> With that attitude it won't.
> 
> If no one is going to innovate because they think some bullshit like "Human nature" will always thwart their efforts, then it's obvious nothing is going to change. Those in opposition must be willing to oppose, they do not just sit there and "deal with it," as the undedicated consantly suggest.


 Actually they do deal with it, its why a good chunk of furs are going "Yes this exist in the fandom but its not my cup of tea or what I do"
Congrats on not realizing this.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 13, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Well then *fuck 'em* if they can't assert their animosity.



O they do.  Often times it's shown on the front page of FA.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Well then fuck 'em if they can't assert their animosity.


 specially fuck those groups that support clean art, that support couples than fuck buddies furs are often like.
yep fuck them cause they arent using pitchforks and torches to show that the fandom have a clean side which it obviously does


----------



## Fay V (Jun 13, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Well then fuck 'em if they can't assert their animosity.


 So what exactly do you want out of this? Force people to stop drawing porn? Force people to stop viewing porn? Force people to stop doing something they enjoy because you don't have a taste for it?
People do show their animosity, but they show it like adults. If a mature filter is tagged wrong, report it. If a mature ad is showing up when it shouldn't, report it. 
Bitching about porn and wanting everyone up in arms just makes you look like a spoiled little brat. 

I'm not into fur porn or fetishes, but I'm not going to bitch about it and expect people not to take part. That's a useless road to nowhere and an awful slippery slope.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So what exactly do you want out of this? Force people to stop drawing porn? Force people to stop viewing porn? Force people to stop doing something they enjoy because you don't have a taste for it?
> People do show their animosity, but they show it like adults. If a mature filter is tagged wrong, report it. If a mature ad is showing up when it shouldn't, report it.
> Bitching about porn and wanting everyone up in arms just makes you look like a spoiled little brat.



*Claps *
Very motivational...

I dont think killing furry porn is possible. Just the stuff like cub-yiff i think is wrong.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

To become popular on FA its sadly is to
1) Pay for lots of Commissions (may it be clean or Porn) for either yourself or for others
2) Have either a very very interesting character (no sparkledogging dont work on FA) or a character thats just meant to be used in porn
3) Know/be friends with other deemed popular by the masses
4) Do something that the whole site will know of (like Allan's scamming of people made them known)

Thats just off my head and from what I seen
On SoFurry it seems that one must be very very good at Role Playing, and a good writer as that site is MORE towards Written arts (I mean folks over there get paid to just write you a story or even use it in trades for art...I dare you to try that on FA)


----------



## Fay V (Jun 13, 2011)

Some people do, but it doesn't get very far. 

You can get popular by being a dedicated artist with a significant amount of skill (compared to other furries). Generally this means you will meet other artists and you will get a bump as their fans become your fans, but I have seen plenty of artists do well simply be working hard at what they do.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Some people do, but it doesn't get very far.
> 
> You can get popular by being a dedicated artist with a significant amount of skill (compared to other furries). Generally this means you will meet other artists and you will get a bump as their fans become your fans, but I have seen plenty of artists do well simply be working hard at what they do.


 aye, this goes for also Niche markets in the fandom as the fans are mostly shared among those in that niche


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Some people do, but it doesn't get very far.
> 
> You can get popular by being a dedicated artist with a significant amount of skill (compared to other furries). Generally this means you will meet other artists and you will get a bump as their fans become your fans, but I have seen plenty of artists do well simply be working hard at what they do.


 
If you cant draw but good at writing litrature and songs, Would this apply too? I find it weird that it is not as mentioned in this thread. :S


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> If you cant draw but good at writing litrature and songs, Would this apply too? I find it weird that it is not as mentioned in this thread. :S


 I did mention, you'll be popular on SoFurry as writing is more loved over there than on FA


----------



## Namba (Jun 13, 2011)

Sell out.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> If you cant draw but good at writing litrature and songs, Would this apply too? I find it weird that it is not as mentioned in this thread. :S


 It's not that popular on FA, which is why it doesn't get mentioned really


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I did mention, you'll be popular on SoFurry as writing is more loved over there than on FA


 


Fay V said:


> It's not that popular on FA, which is why it doesn't get mentioned really


 
I see. FA is mainly for drawing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I see. FA is mainly for drawing.


 only way to get known in the writing field on FA is that I notice since last year, Several writers commissioning artist to include drawings in their stories which is a good combo


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> only way to get known in the writing field on FA is that I notice since last year, Several writers commissioning artist to include drawings in their stories which is a good combo


 
Kinda like the Dahl books. I like this combo's idea, makes litrature easier to imagine.


----------



## CombatBeard (Jun 15, 2011)

Well since none of you are actually going to be helpful, here goes.
From what i've seen, a great way to get the community involved and interested is to do livestreams, people love watching their art get worked on, and it allows anybody interested to get a firsthand look at your art. Freebies are another great way of being noticed, as nobody can really turn down a chance for free art. A large part of becoming popular isn't just what you draw, it's how you get involved.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 15, 2011)

CombatBeard said:


> Well since none of you are actually going to be helpful, here goes.
> From what i've seen, a great way to get the community involved and interested is to do livestreams, people love watching their art get worked on, and it allows anybody interested to get a firsthand look at your art. Freebies are another great way of being noticed, as nobody can really turn down a chance for free art. A large part of becoming popular isn't just what you draw, it's how you get involved.


 
Live stream doesn't make you popular. And giving away free artwork has already been mentioned multiple times in this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 15, 2011)

CombatBeard said:


> Well since none of you are actually going to be helpful, here goes.
> From what i've seen, a great way to get the community involved and interested is to do livestreams, people love watching their art get worked on, and it allows anybody interested to get a firsthand look at your art. Freebies are another great way of being noticed, as nobody can really turn down a chance for free art. A large part of becoming popular isn't just what you draw, it's how you get involved.


 Did you read?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I did mention, you'll be popular on SoFurry as writing is more loved over there than on FA



Yes but so are man-children :<

There is just no way for a writer to win </3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 15, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Yes but so are man-children :<
> 
> There is just no way for a writer to win </3


 On SoFurry yes, on FA you will always lose unless you also include art in your stories


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Did you read?


 I would believe they didnt read as furries dont read


----------



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Porn.


 
Sonic porn. (it's a devil's bargain, though... because you'll be loved by a dedicated few but hated by the rest of us.)


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 15, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> With that attitude it won't.
> 
> If no one is going to innovate because they think some bullshit like "Human nature" will always thwart their efforts, then it's obvious nothing is going to change. Those in opposition must be willing to oppose, they do not just sit there and "deal with it," as the undedicated consantly suggest.


 
You misunderstand. If a store doesn't carry the merchandise you want to see, rage and picketing is not even a solution.

I don't like seeing porn and junk glorified as it seems to be here. Heck, I don't like the commission culture around this place (well, furry fandom in general), where everyone dwells so intently on getting caricatures of themselves (fursonas) drawn by other people. Paying to get pictures drawn of essentially yourself, so you can show them off, among other things. Individually I don't see the harm, but it's pretty much become a pillar of the entire community, and it's an entirely self-absorbed concept. I mean, if you want to be popular, two prime ways are porn and fursona commissions... and the porn is usually also a fursona commission. It is in many cases a literal statement to say that the fans are circle-jerking to themselves.

I have these beefs, but do you know how I handle it? I make posts like this one, invest no more into it, and then go somewhere else. FA isn't owned by the community, it's owned by Dragoneer. It's possible to change things through social force (in theory..), but frankly, the amount of effort required is a massive waste of everyone's time. There are other places. Go there.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 16, 2011)

Allow me to briefly sum up the drama in this thread:
"Porn? In _my_ fandom?"
"It's more likely than you think."
And then there was some arguing and I got scared.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2011)

How was this thread not over after the first post of "draw dicks"?


----------



## Azure (Jun 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> How was this thread not over after the first post of "draw dicks"?


 FAF- Effort Posting in Shit Threads
AKA- Amateur Night at the Fauxlosiphy Hutt


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2011)

Azure said:


> FAF- Effort Posting in Shit Threads
> AKA- Amateur Night at the Fauxlosiphy Hutt


 Is Fauxlosiphy The Hutt related to Jaba at all?


----------



## Blutide (Jun 16, 2011)

Why would you care man?

Just be yourself and stop trying to impress others.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

Draw "Good" art*. Suck the dicks of all the admins**. advertise***. Post on Fender's page. Lurk less and start sucking anyone's dick.

(*Porn)

(**If you have the heart to draw all them' penises...And the holes.)

(***whine)


----------



## Kayla (Jun 19, 2011)

Redregon said:


> Sonic porn. (it's a devil's bargain, though... because you'll be loved by a dedicated few but hated by the rest of us.)



ahahahaha


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Is Fauxlosiphy The Hutt related to Jaba at all?


 
good question.


----------



## Uro (Jun 22, 2011)

It's actually pretty easy. Spend most of your income on well known artists to draw your character in the sluttiest circumstances and act like a whore in the submission details, and flirt with everyone that leaves a comment.

If funds are running low take out a high interest loan and commission more art and maybe a fursuit then post pictures of yourself in it wearing underwear or something to attract more lonely fanbois who get wet dreams at the slightest inclination you acknowledged them.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Uro said:


> It's actually pretty easy. Spend most of your income on well known artists to draw your character in the sluttiest circumstances and act like a whore in the submission details, and flirt with everyone that leaves a comment.
> 
> If funds are running low take out a high interest loan and commission more art and maybe a fursuit then post pictures of yourself in it wearing underwear or something to attract more lonely fanbois who get wet dreams at the slightest inclination you acknowledged them.


 
You have been watching.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate to admit it. But I think drawing pr0n is the only way to get noticed in FA. I haven't drawn any yet... well maybe an unfinished sketch. I just fear my morals might change if I started drawing pr0n pics of my anthro chars. XP


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't draw porn but for Janks. I think I have a fine enough sized fallowing.



To that I say: Be a dick! Nothing will get you more popular than drawing porn or being a drama causing whorebag. People love shitstorms.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I don't draw porn but for Janks. I think I have a fine enough sized fallowing.
> 
> 
> 
> To that I say: Be a dick! Nothing will get you more popular than drawing porn or being a drama causing whorebag. People love shitstorms.


 also dont forget lying, and scamming folks. If anything get on a T.V. show, claim to be doing it for the fandom


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 25, 2011)

Just be honest and humble.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 25, 2011)

Depends what kind of scale you want to get popular on lol
I mean if you want to be on the front page announcements with thousands of page views and whatnot, you have to be outstandingly fantastic, the writer of a successful comic series or a good porn artist.

If you just mean having a good collection of friends then just be honest and social.

Being popular is shit if you don't have any friends lol. What are you looking for, ass kissers or friends? I guess that's the question.


----------



## greymist (Jun 26, 2011)

Lots and Lots of Yiff and porn.  If it is clean art or writing.  nobody cares about it..


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

By the look of this thread mostly everyone is agreeing on drawing porn and a lot of commisions. 
These people are professional lurkers.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Porn.


 Gay porn.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Gay porn.


 
Gay Ultra-Pr0n.


----------



## greymist (Jun 27, 2011)

there a such thing as strait porn on FAF?  lol  Would love to see some QUALITY Strait porn if I am going to see it all over the site.  Otherwise I would prefer good PG13 style works.  not big on yiff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 27, 2011)

greymist said:


> there a such thing as strait porn on FAF?  lol  Would love to see some QUALITY Strait porn if I am going to see it all over the site.  Otherwise I would prefer good PG13 style works.  not big on yiff.


 Yes there is such thing as Straight porn...you just have to get past all the fetishes


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 27, 2011)

Well what I've noticed is that if you want to get popular on FA, porn seems to be the magical route that leads you in that direction. HOWEVER, I have seen my fair share of clean artists who are quite good too, even just as much as a porn artist. But what also comes into play is how good your art is. You have to have skill, there's no denying that. And another nice factor is a good personality. And if your humorous, that's a plus. 

I'm not trying to become popular on FA so I can't go into to much detail. = /

The truth of the matter in general on popularity is that it never lasts in most cases.


----------

